# mini rex babies lots of pics updated 3 weeks and new litter



## therealsilkiechick (Mar 4, 2011)

my babies r now 8 days old here is updated pics of them with fur and momma.  there is 2 blacks and 2 harlequins any guesses on the last baby's color?

hope ya enjoy the pics sorry not greatest my cell doesn't have a flash so had to crop out shadows.

cashmere my choc mini rex doe and her mounded nest on the left






harlie baby #1










black baby #1





harlie baby #2










black baby #2





and the baby i'm not sure of the color


----------



## cattlecait (Mar 4, 2011)

The last one looks like a little dilute tort, probably lilac from the looks in these pics.

Congrats! They're sooo cute!


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks i'm waiting on more babies from other mom's too.

not a tort, i've had lilac, blue and black torts before from other moms. the belly is cream like the rest of the body only thing looks lilac-ish is hugh inside the ears rest is cream colored except 2 tiny little marks barely colored look like they maybe harlie marks down by its butt, so fant unless u know they r there u can't tell. i'm thinking it is just smutt color on it and it is cream or lynx possibly or it is a harlie w/ dilute gene and poor patterned not sure. 

when born we thought it was white, at a few days old looked like it would maybe be a red but i have those too an way to light to be that also. i'm curious to watch it grow up and see what it actually turns out to be.


----------



## dewey (Mar 4, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute!  Thanks for sharing the pics!

My cell takes awful pics...I think yours look pretty good.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Mar 18, 2011)

here is updated pics of my first litter i took today they r 3 weeks old now. i also had another litter of mini rexes born 4 days ago to a different mom and will add pics of them also below. my holland doe pulled fur today but no babies yet. 

1st litter- 5 kits- 2 harlequin, 2 blacks and a ?(first one pictured)


























2nd litter-6 kits all broken blacks/choc some r blanketed


----------



## BackyardCritters (Mar 18, 2011)

They are so cute!  I can't wait to have baby bunnies!


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 18, 2011)

they are soo cute! And thanks for showing pictures of your cute bunnies!


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Mar 18, 2011)

thank you.  i love when it's baby time.  i really enjoy looking at everyones baby pics too and watching them as they grow. u r very welcome i'm a proud momma love to share my joy in my bunnies and glad to have others to chat with about them. dh always gets tired of hearing about them, lol so nice to have others to share with that enjoy buns as much as i do and understand my hobbie.


----------

